# New Install Questions - DISH



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought I had done my homework fairly well but like most things the more you learn the more you have to learn! I've scheduled a "site survey" visit this coming Friday to get a quote for what it would cost to get me up and going on DISH ( Or Direct as this place sells both ).

I presently have 3 TV's in my house and am on the wonderful TW cable network ( note the sarcasm ). 1 set is SD and the other 2 are HD. I have a standard cable configuration.. a splitter on the outside of my house ( 3 way splitter ). I am using cable internet so I have to split again inside the house + had to add an amplifier.

Somehow I had thought that DISH would be able to use my existing cable system inside the home. I plan to keep my cable internet so knew I'd have to fish another jack.

However, my last phone conversation resulted in some semi confusion on my part. I was not sure that I wanted to go the DVR route as I'm not a huge TV watcher like some seem to be, plus I was considering using a 211 receiver on my SD set as soon it will turn into an HD set when my gf moves in with me.

They also told me DISH would not allow 3 - 211 receivers in the same house, so if I wanted 3 HD hook ups it would have to be done via 1 622 receiver and 2 - 211's. Then, she said I'd need a switch ( another $199 ) in order for the system to function. Lastly, it would seem my existing cabling inside my house might not work, and we'd end up fishing new outlets. Thus, I agreed to the site survey with someone who could better explain it all to me. At this point I’d be looking at $398 for the 622 lease and switch, plus fishing costs, which would quickly take the installation price over $500 and perhaps closer to $700. Basically, that's not going to happen as I can't justify the cost.

But, I wanted to know if what I'm being told via the phone is accurate. Thanks for any clarifications that can be provided!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Jdavis37 said:


> I thought I ahd done my homework fairly well but like most things the more you learn the more you have to learn! I've shceduled a "site survey" visit this coming Friday to get a quote for what it would cost to get me up and going on DISH ( Or Direct as this place sells both ).
> 
> I presently have 3 TV's in my house and am on the wonderful TW cable network ( note the sarcasm ). 1 set is SD and the other 2 are HD. I have a standard cable configration.. a splitter on the outside of my house ( 3 way splitter ). I am using cable internet so I have to split again inside the house + had to add an amplifier.
> 
> ...


Why not just call DISH or DirecTv directly?...for the most part, installation/switches/cabling is included in the Standard Free Installation. There may be "some" surcharges, but surely not 5-700 $'s worth. The switch they are referring to is the DPP44, which does retail for $199., but Dish will provide it, if needed, as part of the standard free installation. You can have 3 211's. Both Dish and Direct are in the process of an eventual full switch to MPEG4. The 211 is Dish's only standard (non-DVR) MPEG4 receiver. The are not going to deny you having 3 standard receivers.

If you go the 622/211 route, you will only need 1 211. The 622 is a dual-TV receiver. It independently runs 1 HD TV and 1 SD TV. You could later add another 211 when your g/f moves in, and you upgrade that other display to HD.

Here's something else you may find useful, and will make it easier for others to read your posts:


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> Why not just call DISH or DirecTv directly?...for the most part, installation/switches/cabling is included in the Standard Free Installation. There may be "some" surcharges, but surely not 5-700 $'s worth. The switch they are referring to is the DPP44, which does retail for $199., but Dish will provide it, if needed, as part of the standard free installation. You can have 3 211's. Both Dish and Direct are in the process of an eventual full switch to MPEG4. The 211 is Dish's only standard (non-DVR) MPEG4 receiver. The are not going to deny you having 3 standard receivers.
> 
> If you go the 622/211 route, you will only need 1 211. The 622 is a dual-TV receiver. It independently runs 1 HD TV and 1 SD TV. You could later add another 211 when your g/f moves in, and you upgrade that other display to HD.
> 
> Here's something else you may find useful, and will make it easier for others to read your posts:


Thx for the reply. I've spoken with DISH twice and received 2 different answers, and then called a local DISH installer ( from the retailer locator on their website ) and got the information about (a) not allowing 3 211's and (b) having to pay the $199 for the dpp44.

The information has not been consistent, which is never a warm fuzzy feeling in itself.

Regarding the 622.. for the second TV (SD) to work, I am assuming I will need to run a coax line between the 2 (it's a LONG run between the 2 locations). I was also OK with using a 622 and going with 2 additional 211's but was told over phone with the local SAT company DISH would not allow that.

Hopefully, the on site visit this Friday will answer my questions, or, at the very least, will direct me to a different installer. I was surprised when they said I'd have to buy the switch and could not use 3 - 211 receivers. It'll all work itself through, one way or another. Tonight, ESPN in HD isn't working via my Time-Warner-Adelphia system, and I'm getting annoyed at this buy out. Perhaps it's just a sign to go SAT regardless of price  Thx again!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I just went through the dish builder tool on Dish's website and it let me do (1) 622 and (3) 211's no problem.

199.00 was the total out of pocket for this scenerio.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh and the only way that Dish will pay for a DPP44 is if your package requires 4 orbital locations.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

ssmith10pn said:


> I just went through the dish builder tool on Dish's website and it let me do (1) 622 and (3) 211's no problem.
> 
> 199.00 was the total out of pocket for this scenerio.


Can you post the line items for the monthly total when you managed to get a 622 and 3 211s? Can you also copy the line where it indicates you will get 3 211s?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

It was a bunch of work Copying, pasting, cropping, posting to a web site and other fun stuff but here ya go!














































Your welcome.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you click Proceed to Checkout on that last screen, you get to a page where you can drag your mouse through text and copy it to the clipboard. But I have what I was looking for. There is no indication at all that you get 3 211 receivers. The monthly bill reflects 
$5 Locals
$5.98 DVR on the 622
$12 Lease fee on two 211 receivers

You did click that you had 4 HD TVs, but that really doesn't mean anything on the stupid DishBuilder setup. I find it easier to go straight to the summary page at https://www.dishtv.com/order.jsp eventhough you can't see a choice to select 4 HD TVs there. I was hoping there was some way to actually have it say what receivers were selected based on the radio button selected.

Your 622 and 3 211 receivers would exceed the 4 leased tuner limit for DHA. If it were allowed, it would be 3 $6 lease fees plus a DVR fee.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

I called DISH and spoke with someone who helped clarify what I had been told from the local retailer.. either the retailer was simply mistaken , or they were trying to make a nice profit ( they went for too much profit though and scared away a buyer ).

IF the switch were needed, it would be included in the contract agreement, and would not be charged. Connections from the 622 to the SD set via coax is also included in the normal installation price.

A person can have 3 - 211 receivers. However, they may only lease 2 of them. The third has to be bought. I may be mistaken but I think DISH has a 2 HD receiver limit in their leases.

I signed up for a 622 and one 211. It should work for what i need and when the time comes to add the 3rd HD set to the house I'll just buy a 211. I decided to go through DISH ( even though a small part of me preferred to use a local retailer for convenience ). Their policies seemed fair ( 30 day trial, no risk ), and, after the rebates are used, the total installation will be free.

My net monthly bill will be about $12-15 more than my present cable bill but it'll be worth it to enjoy more HD and hopefully better than TW service.

Thx to those who replied and helped. Now, as long as the install goes well I'm fine )


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

When I had Dishnetwork a few years back I did better by calling sales as opposed to online sign up.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to try to get a customer activated with (2) 622's and (2) 211's today or tomorrow. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> I'm going to try to get a customer activated with (2) 622's and (2) 211's today or tomorrow. We will see how it goes.


DISH, via phone last night, said I could have 3 -211 receivers ( or 1 622 and 2 - 211's ) IF i bought the final 211. Seems their equipment lease policy only allows for a max of 2 HD receivers.

Of course going to 2 - 622's and 2- 211's is a totally different scenario, and am sure others here would have more expertise/experience. That's a total of 6 tuners though, which raises other issues with DISH. Good luck!

My experience calling the local retailer ( got their number from the DISH network website ) was confusing though some of that may simply have been getting the wrong person behind the counter. She suggested I'd have to pay for any switches, that a cable run between the 622 and my TV downstairs would be extra, etc. DISH last night said that it would NOT be extra, so we'll soon see who is correct!


----------



## Blues (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm considering DISH and am interested in two 622s and one 322. What I need is for my wife to be able to record in HD and surf channels at the same time, and for me to be able to do the same thing downstairs. But as I understand it, I can't use the TV2 output from the 622s and allow the guest room and basement (in laws and kids) to channel surf at the same time that I and/or my wife are simultaneously channel surfing and recording. So, I would get one 622 for the wife to record and surf, one 622 for the great room to record and surf, and one 322 so that the basement and guest rooms can both surf at the same time too. 

Is this allowed, and what will it cost? I saw the comment above that the DHA is limited to 4 tuners, but does that mean you can't have more than 4, or just that there are more fees when you go above 4? On a related issue, I would get HD Platinum, so does that waive all DVR fees or just the DVR fees on one of the two DVRs?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

HD Platinum will waive all DVR fees on all DVRs. After 4 leased tuners, you would have the "fee" of PURCHASING additional tuners. If you managed to sneak two 622s in on an initial install (not likely), you could purchase a 322.

You could also modify your requirements so that 6 different channels would not need to be tuned LIVE and people that want to watch something while "their" tuner is busy recording would have to choose from the list of things already recorded. Or depend on digital OTA to utilize all three tuners on the 622.

Edit: As far as the 4 tuner limit, see http://www.dishtv.com/terms_dha04.jsp
Eligibility.

Maximum of four total tuners per account. Maximum of two model ViP211 receivers per account. Maximum of two model 522 or 625 receivers per account. Maximum of one model ViP622 DVR receiver per account. Maximum of one model HomeZone 1022

People have gotten around the 2 622 receivers in various ways.


----------



## Blues (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, Bill. You've been very patient with my lack of understanding on a couple of threads and issues. I plan to see if I can convince Dish to give me what I want, and since everything can be hooked up to a phone line here, maybe they'll go for it to get a HD Platinum revenue stream coming in plus the fees on the extra two boxes. If not, I may wait it out until they eventually come out with a HD recorder that will feed the recordings in HD (not downrezzed) to a second TV. Unfortunately, this is important when I love sports and my wife loves Gray's Anatomy (and other things I hate), and we have kids so our viewing times are always odd and compressed.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

My GUESS is that you'd have a shot at leasing two 622s w/o the added 322. If no luck with CSRs (likely), you can send an email to CEO (at) Echostar.com saying you want to sign up for HD Platinum with 2 622s and a 322. They have the ability to authorize it, but I've no idea if they will. If hard and fast with the 4 tuner, ask for two 622s and say you're willing to purchase the 322. A refurb 322 is $150 at the 1st retailer I checked, but you'd want the initial install to include what would be needed for all three receivers. A DPP Twin could do both 622s and you'd spend a bunch more to add a 3rd (or not so much if you went with a 2nd Dish 1000 mount).

I think there MIGHT be some change coming, but probably 2007. The 622 has plenty of storage for SD material, but you can't get that much HD on it.


----------



## Blues (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't mind buying the 322 as long as they'll get it installed all at once. My wife is wanting to know what to get me for my upcoming 40th birthday anyway, so this would fit the bill perfectly. Once I get Thanksgiving behind me, I'll take a shot with DISH and see what they're willing to do. Thanks again for your help, Bill.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

CABill said:


> HD Platinum will waive all DVR fees on all DVRs. After 4 leased tuners, you would have the "fee" of PURCHASING additional tuners. If you managed to sneak two 622s in on an initial install (not likely), you could purchase a 322.
> 
> You could also modify your requirements so that 6 different channels would not need to be tuned LIVE and people that want to watch something while "their" tuner is busy recording would have to choose from the list of things already recorded. Or depend on digital OTA to utilize all three tuners on the 622.
> 
> ...


I would sure like to know how getting around the 2 622s was done. 2 weeks ago I purchased a 42" Samsung DLP for the living room. Called DN to get info on a second 622 stb and they pretty much all but laffed. I was not asking for an upgrade per say. I was asking to just trash one of the 510s I have in her room. No go at all. I then asked 'how about instead of purchasing another 622 can I at least buy a second 625?' Again denied. DN does not understand I have a 5 room house with 3 seperate living areas. Its nuts and needs to be looked into.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

SMosher said:


> I would sure like to know how getting around the 2 622s was done.


I don't have a 622, but I do have a 942 (purchased). There was a special offer for existing 921/942 owners that could get you more than one 622. I haven't kept up, but I think that deal ends this month. No idea if it well get extended or changed.

Trying to get two 622s as part of an initial install would encounter CSR resistance. You've seen it. AFAIK, their computer screens won't even allow them to attempt it. I've seen several posts from people that were able to order a 2nd 622 after the 1st was installed. I THINK they were new subs, got one 622 (and nothing else) initially, received and paid the invoice for the 1st two months, and shortly thereafter qualified as an existing customer that could do a Dish'N It Up upgrade to get a 2nd 622. You get an new appointment for an install, .... There is a DIU restriction that you can't do two upgrades in a 12 month period so if you got your first 622 as an existing customer, it would be harder to get the 2nd as an upgrade lease.

Since you have other receivers on your account, none can be leased w/o violating the 4 LEASED tuner limit were you to get a 2nd 622. If any of them were "upgrades", they may have their own commitment requirements.

If you want to PURCHASE a receiver, you shouldn't be trying to do that through DISH. They LEASE, not SELL their receivers. Their retailers can SELL you a receiver. I'm comfortable with eBay for remotes, but receivers are something else.

I still think an email to CEO is the most promising route for someone that wants two 622s. That doesn't mean it will happen. But those guys have made it happen for people. The more of the existing rules one violates by getting two probably decreases the likihood of success with that route.

And then you will find people that post "I just asked for TWO and got them".

Forgot - you could PURCHASE a 622 tomorrow and DISH would activate it on your account. The problem there might be that you need additional switches/cables to make it happen. Those are on you for a purchased unit.


----------



## Blues (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm in Smosher's camp. This 4 tuner limit is nonsensical. I have a big house, share it with a wife, kids and inlaws who all have different viewing habits, plus like to have a set in my workout room. Being able to hook up an endless number of TVs without paying extra is what has kept me with cable all these years. And since it's unlikely I can get what I want as an initial install (two 622s plus two more separate tuners), I'm likely to stay with cable yet again. I'm still going to give it a shot after Thanksgiving, but it isn't sounding promising.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

CABill said:


> I don't have a 622, but I do have a 942 (purchased). There was a special offer for existing 921/942 owners that could get you more than one 622. I haven't kept up, but I think that deal ends this month. No idea if it well get extended or changed.
> 
> Trying to get two 622s as part of an initial install would encounter CSR resistance. You've seen it. AFAIK, their computer screens won't even allow them to attempt it. I've seen several posts from people that were able to order a 2nd 622 after the 1st was installed. I THINK they were new subs, got one 622 (and nothing else) initially, received and paid the invoice for the 1st two months, and shortly thereafter qualified as an existing customer that could do a Dish'N It Up upgrade to get a 2nd 622. You get an new appointment for an install, .... There is a DIU restriction that you can't do two upgrades in a 12 month period so if you got your first 622 as an existing customer, it would be harder to get the 2nd as an upgrade lease.
> 
> ...


I purchased the 622 and 2 510s. Only leased ird is the 625. That was an upgrade from a pos 301. Yes, I did find a 622 from retailer and another 625. Money is ready to spend. Switches are not a problem. I'm covered there. I did all my own installs, so I dont need that. yadda yadda yadda, I cave to the man.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I have two 622's...both leased, and two 211's, both I own. I have a 1000+ dish, pulling 4 orbitals, and a DPP44 switch.
I have always dealt directly with DISH (no retailer), and I have never paid any installation costs or service call fees.
My last installation was in April, to upgrade the 1000 to the 1000+, adding the dual-band LNB to be able to receive 118. I did sign a new 18 month contract at that time, but was not charged anything.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> I have two 622's...both leased, and two 211's, both I own. I have a 1000+ dish, pulling 4 orbitals, and a DPP44 switch.
> I have always dealt directly with DISH (no retailer), and I have never paid any installation costs or service call fees.
> My last installation was in April, to upgrade the 1000 to the 1000+, adding the dual-band LNB to be able to receive 118. I did sign a new 18 month contract at that time, but was not charged anything.


Nice. I called again today. Same story. I'm not to worried at this point. The FTA setup is almost done.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Blues said:


> This 4 tuner limit is nonsensical.


The tuner limit is actually six. Only four of them may be HD.

If you want more tuners, you might talk to DirecTV. There are people here at DBSTalk that claim to have as many a seven active receivers.

Another approach would be to have lifeline cable for most of the televisions and satellite service on selected televisions. Given receiver rentals and DVR fees, it may actually be cheaper to go that way. I have lifeline through Comcast (because it costs almost nothing when combined with broadband) that I use as "background noise" in the dining room, shop and other remote areas. I have satellite service in the TV room and the bedrooms. It works for me, but I don't have an extended family.


----------

